# Birthday Dinner tonight  For two grand kids



## Lon (Mar 3, 2017)

Aaron will be 30 and Denise 32 (brother & sister) Family and friends will enjoy a huge Chinese Meal @ their favorite eatery. These two grand kids have produced three of my five great grand kids. I'm a lucky old man.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2017)

You certainly are lucky. Have a wonderful time at the celebration and a happy birthday to Aaron and Denise. By the way my Grandson is only 7 but his name is Aaron also.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 3, 2017)

Sounds like fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2017)

Hope everyone has a nice meal and celebration!


----------



## jnos (Mar 3, 2017)

Sounds like a good bunch to go out with, Lon. You are a lucky man and best of all, you recognize and appreciate it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2017)

Sounds like a real good time you all will have!  You are all lucky to have each other!:love_heart:


----------

